# Will there be a new production run of the Big 4 window Seaview anytime soon?



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Will there be a new production run of the Big 4 window Seaview anytime soon?

I've been dealing with health issues for most of the last four years and missed the first release.

Now the kits are going for $200 to $300 a pop depending on where you look.

Any chance there will be a new re-release of it anytime soon?





Also, what was the online/retail pricing when it originally came out?
Would it be near the same price if re-released?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chuck, there is one in my local Hobbytown USA collecting dust. I'm sure the owner would be happy to get rid of it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Same here the Hobbytown in Brandon, FL has one languishing on its shelves. I think its marked down to half off even.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Thanks djnick66 and Ductapeforever!

I appreciate you letting me know.

Right now though It's going to be a couple of months before I have any spare money, even at half off the retail. 

A couple of months ago I had just gotten some expensive health issues stabilized.

Then bam! About $1000 in unexpected dental bills that I'm going to have to spend about the next two months paying off the rest of what I owe.

I'll fish around some more once I have some money in my pocket again, but I really have to make sure I pay my dentist promptly as the guy has worked with me so well on getting what I needed done.

I was hoping that someone from Moebius Models might discuss any plans they may have for re-releasing the kit in the near future.

They are doing the 8 window version now I believe so they must still have the license.

Maybe they'll see this thread and chime in. I'm figuring since this is their forum one or more guys from Moebius should see this.


Again though, Ductapeforever and djnick66, thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It seems that the big Flying Sub's price has really gone up as too.Don't know if there are many of these gathering dust on the hobby shops shelves as well.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You check out Megahobby,Monsters in Motion or Federation Models or
Fab Gear to see if they have the 4 Windowed Popular Version in stock.
Tell them I was the guy who sent you.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a 4 windoe Seaview which I probably will never build (my 8 window build takes up enough space) I will give it to you for free. It is just collecting dust and I would rather give it to someone who really wants it. My E-mail is [email protected] Send me your address and I will ship it out to you. I started the flying sub bay but that s as far as I got.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I have a 4 windoe Seaview which I probably will never build (my 8 window build takes up enough space) I will give it to you for free. It is just collecting dust and I would rather give it to someone who really wants it. My E-mail is [email protected] Send me your address and I will ship it out to you. I started the flying sub bay but that s as far as I got.


Thanks a million dreadnaught726!

I'd love to take you up on your offer!

I'll PM you with my email address so you know it's me!

Please let me know the cost of the shipping and I'll glady reimburse you plus a few bucks for your trouble!

You'll be making my Christmas!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I sure hope these run again. I have wanted to get one but it is not high on my priority list yet so need to wait until I can afford it again.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

An observation for all those who did not get one on the first run, perhaps because of the cost, and are waiting on a second run, you may still be out of luck. A second run will most likely see an increase in the price due to a smaller number of kits produced, material costs going up as well as freight costs rising. If you want one and have the money to spare, I would pick one up from the secondary market now and pay the price. If you don't have the funds, remember, this is a hobby and personal and family "NEEDS" come before the "wants" of recreation. There are many "wants" that I still have and I know I may never get, but all of my "needs" are taken care with a lot of sacrifice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RSN said:


> An observation for all those who did not get one on the first run, perhaps because of the cost, and are waiting on a second run, you may still be out of luck. A second run will most likely see an increase in the price due to a smaller number of kits produced, material costs going up as well as freight costs rising.


Not Really.

Everybody assumes the price of everything that can be produced has gone up in the last couple of years.

Not true.

I would take a look at the exchange rates over the last couple of years
before jumping to conclusions.

With the exception of a couple of products that have had tariffs placed on them, most notably tires,

products made in China are cheaper then they have ever been.

The Chinese have been devaluing their currency steadily for the last couple of years to the point that getting kits out of China is cheaper now then it has ever been.

Consider that on the first run of the kit cutting the molds probably cost at least a hundred thousand dollars, probably more.

That cost no longer exists as the molds are done and just sitting somewhere collecting dust now.

To not make as much profit from a license you are paying to hold doesn't make sense.

The biggest cost/capital investment Moebius had to make is over and done with. Finished.

And cranking out more kits from the molds should be cheaper then ever now.
Not more expensive.

And there is no reason why they would have to produce a smaller number of kits as you say. The logic just isn't there.

Capital investment pretty much almost entirely already paid for - production costs lower then they have ever been.

No brainer.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, however you want to see it, a person is taking a chance with a third run then if they don't get one now. They have aready done two runs, with two different boxes, and there are still plenty out there in inventory. Merchants are not champing at the bit for a third release with all they still have in stock. You can speculate, I know Frank and can ask him!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RSN said:


> Well, however you want to see it, a person is taking a chance with a third run then if they don't get one now. They have aready done two runs, with two different boxes, and there are still plenty out there in inventory. Merchants are not champing at the bit for a third release with all they still have in stock. You can speculate, I know Frank and can ask him!


Don't bother. I've posted the question here and on facebook.

If he wants to answer the question he will.

I'd rather hear the answer straight from the source or not at all.

Less confusion that way.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Don't bother. I've posted the question here and on facebook.
> 
> If he wants to answer the question he will.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I still see plenty of the TV _Seaviews_ in the shops from both runs. They are far from scarce.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, same here. I sold my Four-Window through my closet sale awhile back for a pittance and regretted it. But it was either that or building models by candlelight. Things should be back on track in the next month. I don't have any health issues unless you include mental. Ducktape, Could you see how much your HobbyTown is asking? 
Thanks, 
Bruce.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Couple of quick things. I've gone back on Facebook and can't see this question being asked. I guess I am missing it somewhere. 

Nothing is cheaper in China, period. I hear things like this on a frequent basis, but nothing is cheaper to produce, everything is more than it's ever been. Labor rates are up, raw materials are up, exchange rate doesn't mean much when you're billed in dollars. I don't know of anyone that pays in Yuan. January 1, 2008 the Yuan was at 7.40. Today it's at 6.27. 15% difference in nearly 5 years. Plenty of other currency has moved more. When we saw a labor increase of 40% a few years ago, how would that compare? Higher costs regardless of any exchange rate difference.

Hate to tell everyone, currency manipulation and slave labor in China are political talking points, not a real fact of business. Neither is increased cost of international shipping, it's just not true. Container shipments cost us far less per piece than domestic shipping due to fuel costs. Even today.

Seaview cost to us (product itself) is up approximately 60% from the first run. There's no way I could pass the price increase along. If we run it again, it will stay at $120 SRP. But it woudn't be until at least end of 2013 before it happens!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Couple of quick things. I've gone back on Facebook and can't see this question being asked. I guess I am missing it somewhere.
> 
> Nothing is cheaper in China, period. I hear things like this on a frequent basis, but nothing is cheaper to produce, everything is more than it's ever been. Labor rates are up, raw materials are up, exchange rate doesn't mean much when you're billed in dollars. I don't know of anyone that pays in Yuan. January 1, 2008 the Yuan was at 7.40. Today it's at 6.27. 15% difference in nearly 5 years. Plenty of other currency has moved more. When we saw a labor increase of 40% a few years ago, how would that compare? Higher costs regardless of any exchange rate difference.
> 
> ...


So there are the facts!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Seems fair to me.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Couple of quick things. I've gone back on Facebook and can't see this question being asked. I guess I am missing it somewhere.
> 
> Nothing is cheaper in China, period. I hear things like this on a frequent basis, but nothing is cheaper to produce, everything is more than it's ever been. Labor rates are up, raw materials are up, exchange rate doesn't mean much when you're billed in dollars. I don't know of anyone that pays in Yuan. January 1, 2008 the Yuan was at 7.40. Today it's at 6.27. 15% difference in nearly 5 years. Plenty of other currency has moved more. When we saw a labor increase of 40% a few years ago, how would that compare? Higher costs regardless of any exchange rate difference.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!

At least once you do repop them you won't have to buy new molds.
Which should help.

Even if your cost per unit to produce is up 60% higher . . .

I would much rather see YOU make the profit difference 

between the cost of the model and the $120 dollars then someone 

on Ebay or elsewhere getting $200 bucks.


To those of you out there who may have come across one on a store shelf near you,
yes, I understand there will always be anecdotes and cases where this or that hobbyshop might have one on their shelf marked down somewhere collecting dust.

But that's always been the case with hobby shops. Before y2k there was a Hobbyshop about 10 miles away off the beaten path on the other side of the Mississippi from me that still had tons of unsold AMT Trek models and old MPC Space:1999 kits.

But places like that usually have them because they often just sell to in-shop customers and you have to go there to know about them.



People making $200 and sometimes more reselling Moebius' models on Ebay and Amazon tells me that there is enough demand out there for him to make a good deal of money on a re-release.

Which is as it should be, Moebius.

Especially since you have gotten those very expensive molds out of the way.

*I'd much rather see more out there on the market and you - Moebius - being the primary beneficiary of your efforts to bring us these great kits!*

Even if it won't be until the end of 2013.

*You *deserve every bit of profit you make from whatever your cost per kit is up to the $120 price point. I realize you must sell to retailers at a lower price but whatever the profit - *I'd rather see you making it then a non-retail reseller who just buys up kits to try and gouge sci-fi fans later.*

There has to be a decent profit in there(Squadron had a Cyber Monday special on the 8 Window Seaview for $60 bucks)

and I think *YOU* should be the guy making it!

I'd much rather see you make whatever the profit is then someone who is just reselling them on Ebay or Amazon!

Thanks again for all the great models!:thumbsup:

Chuck


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I wanted to log on once again to publicly thank dreadnaught726.

I just received the 4 window version he offered to send me and it is incredible!

Thanks yet again for making my Christmas a lot brighter! :thumbsup:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad a bought a case of three Seaviews when the 4-window was first released. I built one and saved a couple for future consideration.


----------

